# Cars For Sale



## jonjokes121 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I did have a search to see if i was missing something but no joy...

Is there a particular requirement before you can access the for sale threads?

Currently I cannot see them

Thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Click on 'Market Place' from the forum list and read the first thing you see, highlighted red.... Forum Rules. 

viewforum.php?f=40


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jon, For Market Place & PM access Info, click link..

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## jonjokes121 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jon, For Market Place & PM access Info, click link..
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
> 
> Hoggy.


nice one mate - and just down the road from me aswell


----------

